
Femtosecond lasers allow physicists to directly observe zero point energy - zw123456
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/femtosecond-lasers-allow-physicists-to-directly-observe-zero-point-energy
======
dynomight
Great post. This is really exciting. Being able to 'see' something more easily
is such a big step into the quantum world. I love the word 'unvoid'.

